# Sbbod



## dan_o_d (Aug 1, 2005)

We all know what I mean by the SBBOD (spinning beachball of death). I keep getting it. On iTunes!! Please help Hit Squad! (see CBBC for reference). If it's of any help I have over 1250 songs on my iTunes library. Now, iTunes still works, but it's taking longer and longer for the SBBOD to disappear. Any ideas?


----------

